# Irish sea route to close



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Any thoughts about what will happen to prices on the Irish sea with one less operator?

Russell

Irish sea route closure


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bound to lead to cheaper prices - the remaining operators will not have to spend so much on advertising plus the diverted trade from DFDS will make their operations more profitable due to increased loadings.

That is what *should* happen!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope it gets cheaper we were considering going to Southern Ireland for 10 days but at around £300 return am thinking twice.


----------

